# Possibly getting an Eel?



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm fascinated by eels and wondered if anyone had any information or advice on having an eel, types of "freshwater" eels, tank mates, things like that. Thanks


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok I have had eels before, but just peacock, but it's the same basic rule of thumb. They should be in sand substrate, since freshwater eels like to burrow and the small bebbles in my opinion are still to hard for there soft faces. They like sand NPTs. Most fresh water eels get to 8"-12" so they should be in minimum 30g. They are carnivorous so small fish can become potential snacks. I fed my eels frozen blood worms, but others also feed them earthworms and black worms. Also eels are nocturnal.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Theres a lot of different types:
Peacock eel
Fire eel
Half-banded eel
Black spotted eel
Tire track eel
Ocellated eel
Zig zag eel

I think there tank mates can range from non-aggressive fish to simi-aggressive.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I can give you there adult lengths in while if you want me too.


----------

